# 80+ Aggregates



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi guys. Whoever has 80+ aggregate please share them here. Even if it is with Sat2. Then we can determine who gets into which colg. My preference for mbbs is this:
1 Shifa
2 Cmh
3 Shalimar
4 fmh
5 lmdc


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

91.55% on sat 2, I didn't need it though as I got into Shifa on a local seat.


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Ma shaa Allah!! Congratz!!! After aga khan Shifa rocks!!


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

thanks, and good luck to you


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

84.9754
I know that Shifa and Agha Khan are often compared, but Agha khan is far far above Shifa. I think that when you choose MBBS, the most important thing is clinical experience. And Shifa hospital can not provide you better clinical experience than Shalamar.
So, my priorities are:
1. Shalamar (clinical aspect)
2. CMH (reputation)
3. FUMC (The fauji foundation hospital affiliated
I have been to Shifa hospital and you really dont find half the patient exposure you can find in fauji foundation or Shalamar hospital

Anyways, congratulations to you guys for whatever you pick!


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanku!! 

- - - Updated - - -

Ali.warraich i do agree aga khan is better than shifa. But Shifa itself has a good repute. If we talk bout clinical exposure then yes Shalimar stands out amongst my preference list.
Nd 84.9 is ur uhs aggregate or sat2?


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

My UHS aggregate. Shifa has a good repute, yes, if you want to go abroad. I, for one, am really against that, If someone aims to go abroad then why not study abroad? Why take the seat of someone who is actually passionate to work for this country? Occupy a seat in Pakistan to go and serve another country. I really dont support that so no, not Shifa. If you want to work in Pakistan and make the world recognize you themselves, then inside Pakistan Shalamar and CMH have a very shining reputation.
And MBBS is all about clinical experience. Agha Khan builds personality although a lot of people choose it for going abroad too. But I dont pick Shifa in my priorities because, its admisnitration is totally money minded and I plan to work in Pakistan


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

I salute u. There are really a few people who think like that nowadays. I didnt chose shifa as 1st coz i want to go out. Its coz ov its repute. Hopefully we'll all get in mbbs and help Pakistan IA


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Ali.warraich said:


> My UHS aggregate. Shifa has a good repute, yes, if you want to go abroad. I, for one, am really against that, If someone aims to go abroad then why not study abroad? Why take the seat of someone who is actually passionate to work for this country? Occupy a seat in Pakistan to go and serve another country. I really dont support that so no, not Shifa. If you want to work in Pakistan and make the world recognize you themselves, then inside Pakistan Shalamar and CMH have a very shining reputation.
> And MBBS is all about clinical experience. Agha Khan builds personality although a lot of people choose it for going abroad too. But I dont pick Shifa in my priorities because, its admisnitration is totally money minded and I plan to work in Pakistan


One can argue that working for a country is unjust. Doctors serve everyone, regardless of nationality, thus the initiative: Doctors without borders.

Anyway;

1. Studying medicine abroad is more expensive, and takes a longer time.
2. People working abroad = send money home. One of the largest ways of income for Pakistan is foreign remittance. So yes, doctors working abroad do contribute to Pakistan.


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

Repute wise, inside pakistan, shalamar and cmh are more famous because of the experience graduates come with


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Lets just say everyone has their own priorities and opinions. So, getting back to the thread. Where do people with 81 and 82 aggregates stand?


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

blamonster said:


> One can argue that working for a country is unjust. Doctors serve everyone, regardless of nationality, thus the initiative: Doctors without borders.
> 
> Anyway;
> 
> ...


If you want to serve that country, then follow their study method. Why come to Pakistan, get cheaper education and then go back because its just not worth it here. And send remittance back home? Lol, everyone knows, one doc goes abroad and the sole aim of the entire family is to eventually move there too. 
Besides, if that is the justification of how they 'still serve the country' by sending back remittance but not doing what they are directly trained for, i.e. actually work in Pakistani hospitals and improve the country's healthcare, then the same argument could be given for the female students being denied open merit. They dont actually work but they help raise better human beings by staying home so 'they are still helping Pakistan'.
Students taking up places in Pakistani colleges to make money abroad are wasting chances of other passionate students just as much as female students who dont work after the MBBS degree.


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Ali.warraich said:


> If you want to serve that country, then follow their study method. Why come to Pakistan, get cheaper education and then go back because its just not worth it here. And send remittance back home? Lol, everyone knows, one doc goes abroad and the sole aim of the entire family is to eventually move there too.
> Besides, if that is the justification of how they 'still serve the country' by sending back remittance but not doing what they are directly trained for, i.e. actually work in Pakistani hospitals and improve the country's healthcare, then the same argument could be given for the female students being denied open merit. They dont actually work but they help raise better human beings by staying home so 'they are still helping Pakistan'.
> Students taking up places in Pakistani colleges to make money abroad are wasting chances of other passionate students just as much as female students who dont work after the MBBS degree.


Except 'serving a country' isn't any more noble a goal as serving humanity. Whether it is treating cancer patients in America, Ebola patients in Africa, or cholera patients in Pakistan. A doctor doesn't serve people within boundaries ( read; Hippocratic oath ), If you find that your calling is to treat your own people, then good for you, but don't assume that treating people of other countries is inferior to treating your own people. I don't share your passion for only treating people of this country, that is my right, and it isn't inferior to your passion. I will serve humanity, not any one single nation.


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

blamonster said:


> Except 'serving a country' isn't any more noble a goal as serving humanity. Whether it is treating cancer patients in America, Ebola patients in Africa, or cholera patients in Pakistan. A doctor doesn't serve people within boundaries ( read; Hippocratic oath ), If you find that your calling is to treat your own people, then good for you, but don't assume that treating people of other countries is inferior to treating your own people. I don't share your passion for only treating people of this country, that is my right, and it isn't inferior to your passion. I will serve humanity, not any one single nation.


Then don't take the right to education of someone in a country you have no passion to work for. And if you cannot qualify to study in the country you do plan to work for, then maybe you dont deserve to work there at all.


----------



## mosin123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Alhamdulilah I got admission in Shifa
My aggregate on the basis of SAT2 is 88.9%
And now i am confused between SHIFA and CMH:?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

mosin123 said:


> Alhamdulilah I got admission in Shifa
> My aggregate on the basis of SAT2 is 88.9%
> And now i am confused between SHIFA and CMH:?


What city are you in?


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

hey, I have applied for cmh and my agg% is 84.122 . do I have any chances in cmh med clg? and how is the test!


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Ali.warraich said:


> Then don't take the right to education of someone in a country you have no passion to work for. And if you cannot qualify to study in the country you do plan to work for, then maybe you dont deserve to work there at all.


Country, Country, country. Why is it so hard to get that as a doctor, i would be least interested in serving any country? Any boundary? That is the whole concept behind doctors without borders, I seek to serve and cure illnesses. I can do that here or there, and i choose to do that there, no one has the right to tell me otherwise, and no one can claim any moral high-ground against it.

Studying abroad is unfeasible for a large no. of reasons, you can educate yourself on what those reasons are, i can't walk you through them.


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Do NOT waste such a gr8 chance. Go ahead with shifa. Shifa is better than cmh on so many grounds. Just because you are reading different point of views on a community blog does not mean YOU should alter your priorities. In the end, the decision is yours. But plz do think before leaving such a golden oppurtunity such as shifa.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

What about Lahore? I me shifa is in karachi right? Then what about cmh?


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Shifa is in Islamabad. All others discussed here are in lahore.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

OK... So what is expected last merit of cmh mbbs?


----------



## kamran123 (Apr 4, 2014)

I got 88% with SAT 2


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Probably 82-83 if they are not many kids with such a high score of sat2...

- - - Updated - - -

Thats gr8. So u applying in cmh?? Nd tried shifa??

- - - Updated - - -

Kamran123 ur entire aggregate is 88 with sat2??


----------



## kamran123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Yup


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Cool. Nd where did u apply?? Nd whats your uhs aggregate??


----------



## kamran123 (Apr 4, 2014)

My uhs aggregate is really bad and I applied to cmh and shifa.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Okay last year it was 82% and I am 84.122%


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Rida i think u r safe IA. Just do good in cmh test.

- - - Updated - - -

Kamran if your uhs agg was bad nd sat2 88%. Then what can i say. U r really really lucky. Even if u score 50% in cmh test ur in cmh bro!! 
Nd hwz shifa holding up?? I think their 1st merit list is out...


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

medcrazy said:


> Do NOT waste such a gr8 chance. Go ahead with shifa. Shifa is better than cmh on so many grounds. Just because you are reading different point of views on a community blog does not mean YOU should alter your priorities. In the end, the decision is yours. But plz do think before leaving such a golden oppurtunity such as shifa.


How is Shifa a better choice than CMH or Shalamar? Everyone I talk to asks me why I didnt go for CMH or Shalamar. Shifa is great for Islamabad and it is a good college overall but if I was residing in Lahore, I would definitely go for CMH or Shalamar. They are so much more renowned and the clinical experience is better.
I unfortunately cannot apply for Lahore colleges because I'll have to pay hostel fees too. But I did really really want to go for CMH cos of the campus and SHalamar for the reputation.


----------



## mosin123 (Sep 7, 2014)

I am from LAHORE


----------



## Benzylchloride (Nov 5, 2014)

PleAse share mcqs of today fmh test


----------



## Bilal.shah (Nov 5, 2014)

mosin123 said:


> I am from LAHORE


CMH over Shifa any day bro!

The real hard choice is between shalamar and cmh. I cant decide but I am thinking Clinical experience is what matters, so probably shalamar.
From what I have heard, clinical experience at Shifa isnt that great.


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Rida_E_Fatima said:


> What about Lahore? I me shifa is in karachi right? Then what about cmh?


Shifa isn't in Karachi. It's in Islamabad.


----------



## kamran123 (Apr 4, 2014)

I got into shifa but I'm still more towards cmh because I live in lahore and shifa has really expensive dorms


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Medcrazy thank you and InshAllah I hope the same. And how exactly should I prepare for the test I mean I can't thoroughly go through each book. I am revising and refreshing my uhs concepts. Do you think it'll be enough for me to score well?


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

aggregate 79.4 :? going 4 fumc ...:roll:


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Just study from your home city and go to the another city only if all other options are exhausted. -.-


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Guys to answer why i chose shifa above cmh is that i heard from a doctor that after shifa people usually go abroad. Maybe its just a mindset of people studying there but it IS shifa international. So, only, coz the doc said shifa is better than cmh i gv it a priority. Also, i really urge people who get into shifa NOT to lose their seat coz ov cmh coz unless nd until u score a 80 in cmh test ur aggregate WILL come down. Nw if ur aggregate is above 85 no worries. But why take a risk. Dnt leave shifa, see if u cn get into cmh FOR SURE nd THEN leave it.
Cmh is only held first on priority lists coz ov its gr8 campus. But if u really want to be a true doc then Shalimar IS the best option. In the end, this is what i think. I do wish everyone good luck. Nd from shifa till lmdc... if u get in mbbs u should be proud. Rlmc is not bad either.


----------



## kamran123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Cmh entry test doesn't make a difference on merit if someone's applying on sat 2 basis


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Rida do uhs syllabus thoroughly. But cmh test is usually made from O/A level books. Thats what i got the impression last year. It also depends on ur general knowledge too. I cant say hw it will be this year... :cool!:

- - - Updated - - -

Kamran what do u mean?????????


----------



## kamran123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Cmh has two options, you could apply with mcat and their entry test or sat 2


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

:dead:
Heart attack alert!!!!


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

medcrazy said:


> Guys to answer why i chose shifa above cmh is that i heard from a doctor that after shifa people usually go abroad. Maybe its just a mindset of people studying there but it IS shifa international. So, only, coz the doc said shifa is better than cmh i gv it a priority. Also, i really urge people who get into shifa NOT to lose their seat coz ov cmh coz unless nd until u score a 80 in cmh test ur aggregate WILL come down. Nw if ur aggregate is above 85 no worries. But why take a risk. Dnt leave shifa, see if u cn get into cmh FOR SURE nd THEN leave it.
> Cmh is only held first on priority lists coz ov its gr8 campus. But if u really want to be a true doc then Shalimar IS the best option. In the end, this is what i think. I do wish everyone good luck. Nd from shifa till lmdc... if u get in mbbs u should be proud. Rlmc is not bad either.


Shifa students go abroad because Shifa usually has very rich students. I have four seniors from my college in Shifa. The two extremely rich ones have gone for residencies abroad while the two like me are still around. It's mostly about the money you can spend.
And Riphah is also called the Islamic International University. International doesnt help you to go abroad. Its named that because they probably have a branch somewhere else.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Medcrazy thank you but our mcat this year was tough in itself. There will be 20 mcqs each subject na?


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Medcrazy did you make it in cmh mbbs last year if yes then what was your %


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

25 each. Nd no i didnt...


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Then how it makes 100?


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Bio, phy, chem nd aptitude. 25 each. 25×4=100


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

medcrazy said:


> Rida do uhs syllabus thoroughly. But cmh test is usually made from O/A level books. Thats what i got the impression last year. It also depends on ur general knowledge too. I cant say hw it will be this year... :cool!:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Kamran what do u mean?????????


It's not from the Cambridge O/A levels syllabus, I can quote you on that much. Its usually pretty basic logical stuff. General knowledge matters, yes. The aptitude part is kinda like IQ test questions with the patterns and shapes and stuff.


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Ahmed zia i know a few qs that came frm A level syllabus nd were not in fsc syllabus. Other dn that its general knowledge.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Medcrazy I was told English is included. 
Ahmed Zia please elaborate the general knowledge part (general knowledge as in about fsc books) and the aptitude part is like IQ portion as in nust entry test?


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Aptitude + english hv a total of 25 qs.


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

English is a piece of cake. I didn't give the NUST test but i assume it should be more of the same, you can search the net for some IQ questions if you want. I can't possibly elaborate general knowledge since there is a reason its called "general" knowledge, not fsc stuff per se, it doesn't encompass a particular course/curriculum. Look, it ain't tough at all, most things you'll know straight away. For the Q's you get stuck in, just fill in the most logical answer, it'll probably be correct.


----------



## Bilal.shah (Nov 5, 2014)

My UHS score 84.34
My priorities:
1. Shalamar/CMH
2. Shalamr/CMH (havent decided their order yet)
3. FUMC
4. Wahh medical college
5. Shifa

Although I still havent paid Shifa fees and I dont like it from what I hear so, I am counting on the first 4.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks medcrazy 
Ahmed Zia I have done uhs topic and all their related concepts. 
I think from IQ you mean like the puzzles and decoding type of things. 
It'll be a great favor if you tell me some questions from cmh test you remember


----------

